# Frozen Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Pie



## chilerelleno (Sep 17, 2022)

Our baby girl turns fourteen tomorrow and these are her favorite pies.
So Daddy is taking care of his "Little" girl's birthday wishes.

*Frozen Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Pie*
1c creamy peanut butter
2c powdered sugar
8oz softened cream cheese
16oz tub of Cool Whip
1c Hershey's mini chocolate chips
1 50ml mini bottle Kahlua coffee liqueur
1 Oreo pie shell

Combine powdered sugar, peanut butter, and cream cheese.
I use a potato masher to mix this very thick combo, a pastry cutter just doesn't 'cut' it.






Now add in the Cool Whip and Kahlua, thoroughly combine.
Then fold in the chocolate chips.
Mound high in pie shell and freeze for at least 4 hours.

Ready for the freezer.
Make sure they're sitting flat or they'll flow off one side, and it can make a big sticky mess.


----------



## tbern (Sep 17, 2022)

Pies look awesome! On short list to make this now.  Happiest of birthdays to your daughter tomorrow!!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 17, 2022)

Awesome way to take care of Daddy's little girl! Happy B-Day to her!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 17, 2022)

Happy birthday  to her! She has good taste because those flavors are BOMB!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2022)

That has to be Fantastic!!
Nice Job, John!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## negolien (Sep 18, 2022)

No cut pick? Come on Bro lol... looks amazing saved it for later ty for sharing


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2022)

Birthday is today, pies are for the party, no cut pics yet.

Thanks for the the replies and likes.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2022)

Who wants a wedge?


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2022)

ME!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Sep 18, 2022)

Man that is right up my alley. Id almost be tempted to sub in Screwball for the kaluha, but the kaluha sounds great as well. 

Happy birthday to the young lady


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2022)

negolien said:


> No cut pick? Come on Bro lol... looks amazing saved it for later ty for sharing


Cut pics are up, but kind'a anti-climatic.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2022)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Man that is right up my alley. Id almost be tempted to sub in Screwball for the kaluha, but the kaluha sounds great as well.
> 
> Happy birthday to the young lady


Never had Screwball.
I'm thinking the flavor would be lost in the shuffle all you'd get is some liquor essence.
Whereas the Kahlua compliments the peanut butter and chocolate with a subdued coffee undertone.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Sep 18, 2022)

Potentially but worth a shot. Make two, one w kaluha, one w screwball.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2022)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Potentially but worth a shot. Make two, one w kaluha, one w screwball.


Sounds like a delicious chemistry experiment.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 29, 2022)

I'll be making this.  Sounds great!!
Gary


----------

